# Alaska is home!



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks so much Kimberly! I love her. She is so sweet.
She's hasn't balled up once and has only hissed a couple times but quickly calms down.
She anointed with one of her toys then turned around and let me see my first hedgehog splat. SHE IS ADORABLE.

She's sleeping in her temporary home right now, but I've went to check on her twice and both times shes moved something in her tank so it's where she wants


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Alaska is so adorable, I'm glad to hear she's enjoying her new home


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hahaha! You will find she does enjoy rearranging. She is quite a messy girl.


----------



## EllenLovesHedgies (Nov 23, 2011)

Congrats  
Alaska looks so adorable in her snuggle bag!! :3


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

LizardGirl said:


> Hahaha! You will find she does enjoy rearranging. She is quite a messy girl.


My gosh she sure does! I woke up and checked on her, and everything was totally different. She somehow spilled her food (and then hid it under her liner). It's cute anyway


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Yay!! She's home! I'm so happy for you & can't wait to hear all about her.


----------



## alsohere (Dec 26, 2011)

Maybe she'll be an interior decorator?


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

alsohere said:


> Maybe she'll be an interior decorator?


She definitely is  Crazy girl, moves everything as soon as I turn my back. Even if I leave it how she put it!

Kimberly, do you know if she ever hid her food with you? I've found two piles already, completely untouched, yet she gobbles meal worms and a couple pieces of her new food I gave her as if she was starving. I realize the meal worms aren't the best way to decide, since she'd probably gobble those anyway


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

To be honest, she always made such a mess scattering things that I'm not sure if she intentionally moved food or if it just happened to land there during her wild nightly runs. :lol:


----------



## Pancho (Dec 25, 2011)

awww shes such a cutie  and I LOVE her name!!!
My breeder had a hedgehog that always moved everything around, it was really funny


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

SkillzandQuillz said:


> awww shes such a cutie  and I LOVE her name!!!
> My breeder had a hedgehog that always moved everything around, it was really funny


Thanks! I'm really loving it for her already. It's from one of my favorite books, and I was afraid it wouldn't work for her, but it's perfect 
As soon as I turn the light off she's moving something, even if she already moved it. She wants it somewhere else now :lol:



LizardGirl said:


> To be honest, she always made such a mess scattering things that I'm not sure if she intentionally moved food or if it just happened to land there during her wild nightly runs. :lol:


Hahah, yeah I figured  I'm just assuming that she'll eat if she wants or needs too and not worry about where she decides to let it go.


----------



## orpheusetude (Dec 3, 2011)

Did you really name your Hedgie after a John Green book? Because if so I love you. DFTBA!


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

orpheusetude said:


> Did you really name your Hedgie after a John Green book? Because if so I love you. DFTBA!


YES! You're the first person to get that  DFTBA to you too!


----------



## amberkinn (Oct 9, 2011)

I loooove the little pink spot on her nose, it's adorable.


----------

